# Still safe ice



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

found safe ice the bite was not to good could not find the big school of specks! Small gills tho!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> found safe ice the bite was not to good could not find the big school of specks! Small gills tho!


My man the last man standing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

What lake?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> found safe ice the bite was not to good could not find the big school of specks! Small gills tho!


Good job BC! Way to hang strong. We’ll get em again next year. You crazy, angry hillbilly!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Not to be a killjoy but any ranger will tell you no ice is safe.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> What lake?


Doesn't matter now! If it was thick enough then, it for sure isn't now!!! Please don't add to the list of casualties!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Tbomb55 said:


> Not to be a killjoy but any ranger will tell you no ice is safe.


Correct there’s no such thing as safe ice. But safe enough ice does exist. It’s called good enough for who it’s for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I was out wading multiple lakes today and in several bays that I wanted to wade I found fishable ice. I didn’t fish it but I know I could have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My gear was put in the barn Friday. Just wondering where he found black ice since all the ice I seen last two days wading was white.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Whew!!! Those folks that got caught at Catawba were chasing walleye reports! I know one of the guys rescued. He for sure has regrets!!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Tbomb55 said:


> Not to be a killjoy but any ranger will tell you no ice is safe.


If you walked on, fished a bit, walked off and then went home, then it was indeed safe ice.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Talk to the rangers.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Can not give up that public place! Lots of wasted gas and not enough catching! Should of went back today! Did my 7 hour wake up at 530 get to work at 6 than get off at 1and than fished till dark yesterday! Killed me today but I will be on ice i think up north tomorrow!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Wasted gas on trying to find fish I mean!


----------

